# big crappies



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have heard that the areas around Sandusky bay bridge and East Harbor and the general area produces big crappie.I was told by a local a big crappie up in that area is 15-18 inches.I have caught crappie in eastern Ohio,Ladue,Mogadore,Mosquito,West Branch.If anyone has caught fish this big in those areas is it good in April and May?Any info or photos would be helpful.Do they prefer minnows or jigs and maggots?Have sometime off in April want to make the trip.Thanks for any info.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't really heard of them hanging around the old Bay Bridge fishing area specifically other than talk of them holding near the small bridge channels. They are definitely in other areas of the Bay though. East Harbor and West Harbor both have PLENTY of crappie also. Majority of crappie fishing that i know of in the harbors and bay are mainly done around docks, but am sure there are other areas with good cover if you have a boat.

They eat the same things as any place else. Some days have to be fishing with meat (minnows or waxworms) and other days you can use just about any lure in your box.

You can catch some decent crappie in the areas listed, but think you will be disappointed if you plan to go and find 15" to 18" fish on a regular basis. I have seen a few monsters here and there.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Sandusky bay marinas have some decent crappie fishing also but 15-18" fish is a little far fetched. I highly doubt anyone is pulling limits of crappie that big in Ohio. I have caught some nice crappie in all the areas Attica mentioned plus the bay while bass fishing and have not run into a 3lb crappie yet. I imagine some do exist the Lake Erie watershed is an amazing fishery. It is worth a look in the Johnson island area also. I have caught a few toads back around those docks and by the inlet into the bay.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Fished West harbor, East harbor, and Sandusky bay for over 15 years now and a 13" crappie is still a "picture worthy" moment...(got a personal best 15" back in 2009). They are there, but you still have to put the time in to find fish like you would anywhere else... IMO... Too many people over harvest these marinas... Fun fact: if you want to catch a 15"+, you may want to release fish that are 13"+. Just saying..


----------



## FishingFitz (Feb 15, 2016)

snagless-1 said:


> I have heard that the areas around Sandusky bay bridge and East Harbor and the general area produces big crappie.I was told by a local a big crappie up in that area is 15-18 inches.I have caught crappie in eastern Ohio,Ladue,Mogadore,Mosquito,West Branch.If anyone has caught fish this big in those areas is it good in April and May?Any info or photos would be helpful.Do they prefer minnows or jigs and maggots?Have sometime off in April want to make the trip.Thanks for any info.


Yes big crappie in berlin at all bridges i prefer jigging but the water is still cold so i would use minnows as of now went out for a few hours yesterday and caught a couple they where small but active and thats what im looking for


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

snagless-1 said:


> I have heard that the areas around Sandusky bay bridge and East Harbor and the general area produces big crappie.I was told by a local a big crappie up in that area is 15-18 inches.I have caught crappie in eastern Ohio,Ladue,Mogadore,Mosquito,West Branch.If anyone has caught fish this big in those areas is it good in April and May?Any info or photos would be helpful.Do they prefer minnows or jigs and maggots?Have sometime off in April want to make the trip.Thanks for any info.


Your best results will probably come from some of the other waters you mentioned here....don't even bother trying "west harbor".....the crappies have all been fished out of that area....AH2


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

The Bay is warmer sooner than the Harbors so you can catch them in the Bay prior to the Harbors. 

We usually can find fish somewhere in the beginning of May and sometimes into the middle of May.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> Your best results will probably come from some of the other waters you mentioned here....don't even bother trying "west harbor".....the crappies have all been fished out of that area....AH2


Yup. Caught the last couple lingering there last year.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I am no fisheries biologist and l am sure these areas hold a population of resident crappies but l would assume a good number of the fish that are caught each season are possibly fish that migrate from the main lake into the bay and harbors to spawn.


----------



## zet (Aug 17, 2014)

What about in the Maumee River?


----------



## bigbelliedoldman (Jun 30, 2014)

my first crappie last year was 15 inches here in defiance from the maumee


----------



## FISHHEAD22 (Jul 11, 2012)

I've seen 14 15" crappie they're here you just have to put your work in.I've caught them in marinas and some state parks.Fall has always been best for me good luck.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have caught around a dozen 15''-17" black crappie here in a private marina in ashtabula. They are more common than u would think.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

snagless-1 said:


> I have heard that the areas around Sandusky bay bridge and East Harbor and the general area produces big crappie.I was told by a local a big crappie up in that area is 15-18 inches.I have caught crappie in eastern Ohio,Ladue,Mogadore,Mosquito,West Branch.If anyone has caught fish this big in those areas is it good in April and May?Any info or photos would be helpful.Do they prefer minnows or jigs and maggots?Have sometime off in April want to make the trip.Thanks for any info.


the state record white crappie is 18and1/21nches black crappie is 18 and 1/4 inches both caught in private ponds lets get out the rulers and quit blowin smoke !!!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

nschap said:


> the state record white crappie is 18and1/21nches black crappie is 18 and 1/4 inches both caught in private ponds lets get out the rulers and quit blowin smoke !!!


Agreed. Lol, 15 nice 16 a toad, but multiple 17 18" in Ohio is a stretch.. Not possible. Show me the pics. Pics From Ohio, not Alabama lol!!!


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

My 2 best from last year they were 14" Lake Erie


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

West and East Harbor are great late April through mid May. The 14-16" fish are upper end of size but will occasionally catch a 17"+ when your lucky.

Best from last year May 8 was 16.5" caught on 1/16 oz Roadrunner orange head with 2" white body and chartreuse paddle tail. Target canals, any brush but especially rip rap.

Good luck!


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

15" Crappie




__
B-Dub-


__
May 22, 2014







15 was my best last year, from LaDue....


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've caught lots of nice crappie in the Portage River. Moved to NE Ohio and rarely get back now, but it is a solid option. As others have stated, I don't know of any Ohio location that routinely yields the size you are looking for. if it did exist and became known, give it a week and the location would be known for 8" fish and under.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Haha this is weird cool water but I fish the portage pretty far west I'm assuming the crappie are east towards the lake on the portage?


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Haha this is weird cool water but I fish the portage pretty far west I'm assuming the crappie are east towards the lake on the portage?


Yes, near the mouth of the river around the marinas and rip rap areas.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

snagless-1 said:


> I have heard that the areas around Sandusky bay bridge and East Harbor and the general area produces big crappie.I was told by a local a big crappie up in that area is 15-18 inches.I have caught crappie in eastern Ohio,Ladue,Mogadore,Mosquito,West Branch.If anyone has caught fish this big in those areas is it good in April and May?Any info or photos would be helpful.Do they prefer minnows or jigs and maggots?Have sometime off in April want to make the trip.Thanks for any info.


I live near these lakes in Youngstown. Mosquito is an excellent lake for crappies in the 10-13 inch range and sometimes bigger! 9"'s are the minimum and 30 is the limit catch. Early April through May is best, though I have caught them through June at night. My favorite bait is jig and maggots and jig and minnows for wallys. Wally bite is red hot right now! I boat it, but many of these fish are caught from shore at state route 88 along the causeway or along state route 5 near the dam. Be safe!


----------

